# endoscopic maxillary sinus lavage



## Peggy M (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a surgeon that does an endoscopic maxillary sinus lavage.  He goes in looks around and then does a lavage.  That is all he does.  Does the code 31233 include the lavage or since there is no code for the endoscopic lavage do you go unlisted?
Thanks for the help!
Peggy


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 5, 2013)

I would stick with the 31233. I don't believe a lavage would warrant any additional payment. It would be considered part of the procedure performed.


----------

